# Finished Trade knife



## Tclem (Nov 14, 2016)

Except for sheath. @David Seaba sent me a Pen and some wood a while back and I started him a knife but I didn't like the way it turned out so I'm going to send him this knife.
9 1/2". 5" blade. 1084 steel.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 14, 2016)

Best yet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2016)

Well....so much for puttin in the auction.

You already know I love it....but I'll say it again.
that is awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice job Tony. That yellow cedar looks great with the etched blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 15, 2016)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2016)

Really like the looks of that combo, well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 16, 2016)

This is a great looker!!!

Really like the YCB handles.

Two thumbs up!!!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 18, 2016)

Amazing work ! 
Thank you Very much!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

